# Calculator for amount of sugar needed



## DeniseHogemann (Jan 21, 2012)

Is there a calculator or formula out there to figure out how much sugar is needed to bring your starting SG to where you need it. Ei: if you have a starting SG of 1.035 and you want to bring it up to 1.090 how much sugar do you need?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 21, 2012)

This is a good site with many calculations


http://web2.airmail.net/sgross/fermcalc/fermcalc_applet.html


----------



## Bailey (Jan 21, 2012)

I've had good luck w/ this one:

http://www.xs4all.nl/~mpesgens/thwp/winecalc.html


links to the download page where you will find instructions, etc.....I've found it to be very intuitive and easy to use.


----------



## amber1014 (Nov 13, 2014)

How much sugar should be added to 6 gal. juice when hydrometer measures 0 and I want to a med. dry wine


----------



## Julie (Nov 13, 2014)

Rule of thumb is one cup of sugar will raise sg .018 per gallon.


----------



## PhilDarby (Jan 21, 2015)

these figures are for uk gallons and added white sugar :-

1 kg = approx. 14.6% 
1/2 kg = approx. 7.3%

therfor for 5 gallons 

1 kg = 2.95%
1/2kg = 1.48%

from these figures you can roughly guess what u need


----------



## Kpassa (Jan 21, 2015)

I use this article, summarized and adapted for the types of spirits I am interested in. 

View attachment How to control the strength of home made wine.pdf


----------

